# Here is a Tutorial and a cpu chart must have for refining



## oef62nd (Apr 14, 2009)

Here is a good step by step how to refine cpu's and fingers tutorial and a must have chart on cpu's . This will help you know how much SMB you will need to drop the gold out of AP or AR


Injoy them.....You guys have give me great Info want to give back....!!!Just had Surg...today not 100%


HISAD


----------



## Noxx (Apr 14, 2009)

The first document you posted is COPYRIGHTED to Steve and you cannot distribute it freely. Furthermore, someone changed the name at the beginning but forgot to change it in the rest of the document.

Who is Tan Cui Sing ? Legal actions should be taken...

P.S. I bought Steve's CD a while back and it was one of the best investment I made in my life


----------



## oef62nd (Apr 14, 2009)

[quoteThe first document you posted is COPYRIGHTED to Steve and you cannot distribute it freely. Furthermore, someone changed the name at the beginning but forgot to change it in the rest of the document. 
]

Wow I got the Tutorial some were here....it was posted a long time ago try to find it again can't its gone ?????


Thanks for the Info......LS is the best helps me all the time[/quote]

I'll post new one I got this one on ebay..


----------



## NobleMetalsRecovery (May 15, 2009)

Noxx said:


> The first document you posted is COPYRIGHTED to Steve and you cannot distribute it freely. Furthermore, someone changed the name at the beginning but forgot to change it in the rest of the document.
> 
> Who is Tan Cui Sing ? Legal actions should be taken...
> 
> P.S. I bought Steve's CD a while back and it was one of the best investment I made in my life



And the forum is the best thing I have ever found to make the transition from an experimenter to a refiner.

Steve


----------



## goldatk (Jun 15, 2012)

oef62nd said:


> Here is a good step by step how to refine cpu's and fingers tutorial and a must have chart on cpu's . This will help you know how much SMB you will need to drop the gold out of AP or AR
> 
> 
> Injoy them.....You guys have give me great Info want to give back....!!!Just had Surg...today not 100%
> ...



Where is this tutorial? I've seen this and other posts that say something like, "Here is a tutorial or a video" of something but I don't see it.

This is my first time here, so maybe it's not visible to me. Can someone point me to where these items that are being posted are?


----------



## Geo (Jun 15, 2012)

this thread is three years old.

go to lazersteves website www.goldrecovery.us

username: gold

password: goldm1ner*

the free videos and pdf' files are there.


----------

